# Gamesday UK 08 Photos.



## Sgt Pasanius (Jul 24, 2008)

some pics from games day 








ork knob bikers








khorne orgryn wip








khorne lord zufhor
















ultramarine ven dred








marine casulties








landspeeder storm
hope you like


----------



## grumabeth (Mar 16, 2008)

that land speeder is brilliant as is that ultramarine dreadnought


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

all that stuff except for the khorne ogryn looks awesome. the best thing imo are the ork bikers tho.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Landspeeder Storm grrrrrrrr, stupid.

The rest of them are nice scuplts although the Khorne Ogryn Beserker seems a bit static for what he is.


----------



## krom_stormbrow (Oct 25, 2007)

More views of the storm here - posted originally here: minus1mod






































All I can say to you ancient is that it really was a slipper when I got home :grin:


Also what looks to be new Tau. Again original source: minus1mod


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

The Khorne Terminator is sweet. I think I'm going to get one just as a display piece.


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

The khorne ogryn was nicer in person than in these pics.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Too bad the FW stuff is so expensive. I love the Tau battlesuits that they make.


----------



## callred (Jun 24, 2008)

modular board looked nice however £100 + £25 kit for 'decorating' it seems costly but suprisingly it and the bags will be out for xmas along with the re-done spray gun


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

New tau But I've just put my current tau to bed. Ah well, better book some over time


----------



## itsonlyme (Aug 22, 2008)

I really like the Khorne lord and marine dreadnought (would be tempted to get to convert), really like the land speeder and orks as well


----------



## Madmcc (Jul 29, 2008)

Those Tau are a vast improvement! Does anyone know if they were FW mini's or stock GW?

Not sure on the direction there going with the battlesuits though. They should have stuck to the Cicillo concepts

http://www.sphaerentor.com/wh40k/index.php?file=archiv.php&id=1752


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

marine casualties? that's random. me like storm and dreadnought


----------



## krom_stormbrow (Oct 25, 2007)

The Tau are GW sculpts. :biggrin:


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

*GD UK 08 Photos*

Well Games Day UK is gone for another year and so has a fair bit of cash.

Heres a place to put any pictures that you have managed to get from the day.

I will transfer some of the choicest ones over to Gallery after a while so please label each picture as much as possible. ( I know I know I am having trouble remembering many names and things myself so I don't expect perfect recall from anyone else either.)

Hope you all had a good time and found something to make the day worthwhile for you.

The best bits for me were meeting a couple of like minded chaps on the coach from Eastbourne and finding out more about the local gaming scene. ( Plus of course getting them to promise to join the forum.:grin

And meeting some of the gang from Heresy, very nice to put voices and faces to usernames plus the bonus of getting a personal look at Darkmessiah's
true scale Space Marine which is coming along very nicely.

Thanks to everybody who met up at GD and its great to find that you are all as pleasant company in real life as you are online.
Im going again next year just on the strength of that.


Thanks again to all, *Viscount Vash.*

Beaten to it lol, so I just merged the threads


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Heres some of the pictures I took

1
Some of the Heresy Gang.









...................Monster-Globe.............Warpath..........Unknown
Ancient Tiel' a fier.......................................................................Darkmessiah
......................................................................'Son of humakt'..................humakt well his arms anyway.

2
And again.










3
Veiw of the gaming masses in the Participation Games hall.










4










5










6
The masses in the Golden Daemon hall.










7
Look Jez, look. Blood Bowl for your PC coming soon.










8
Screen shot of the Blood Bowl game.











I have some more but I will put those up later. Sorry bout the quality of the pics but hopefully I will be getting some better ones later from another source that will better.


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

> The khorne ogryn was nicer in person than in these pics.


Can't say i've ever got on with an Ogryn, especially a Khorne one.


----------



## Carna (Mar 13, 2008)

Wasn't there any new Lord of the Rings stuff?


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Heres the rest of my pants phone pictures.

9
Got a over a couple of thousand pounds to spare? Then you too could get a set up like this. FWs display.










10
Original Space Marine artworks.










11
Gargants on participation tables.










12
MKI (beetleback) Warlord Titan. Participation Tables.










13
Mentalist Khornite Titan. Participation Tables.










14
"Titans sir, thousand of em!" well ok only five.










15
Da Big Gun! Massive Kannon displayed on the stand showing the new gaming boards.










16
Chaos Portal.










17
The _full_ scale Rhino.










So thats my lot, what did I learn from this? Well I really must buy a decent camera for next year.

Look forward to seeing all your pictures.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

The Khornite Ogryn is the best yet.


----------



## koppo (Oct 29, 2007)

The Rhino



























More Ork Nob Bikers and warboss bike:

































Some very nice GD entries:


----------



## Fluff'Ead (Aug 22, 2007)

Oh lawd. I gotta get me some khornate Ogryns!


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

I like those Marine Casualties. The Dread is nice too, especially the Tyranid carcass


----------



## the cabbage (Dec 29, 2006)

Jezlad said:


> Can't say i've ever got on with an Ogryn, especially a Khorne one.


I think I did meet one once, but I was very,...very,....drunk!


----------



## Maverick421 (Apr 7, 2008)

lord zufhor looks really great, new speeder awsome, really don't like ultramarines but can't help but say that dreadnought looks really good.


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

I can already feel my wallet crying from the pain of those new releases. The ork nobs and boss are already on the list of things to get. THe Ultra dread looks cool I will probably get one for the fun of it. THe marine casulties are the only thing that to me is kind stupid as regular marines would work just fine for casulties.

If I'm buying forgeworld I want something on the board that I can use not just put there as a marker to show a dead or wounded marine.


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

can anyone pick themselves out in the heresy photos?


----------



## Alex (Jan 19, 2008)

That Tau battlesuit looks like Farsights being upgraded what with the farsight emblem :grin: It could just be a new ally for him but still looks great. Liking the new pathfinders as well.


----------



## moo (Aug 12, 2008)

cccp said:


> can anyone pick themselves out in the heresy photos?


like little puppets... and you shall now be called from this day forth ...... puppet master :shok:

but yea should put some names to those faces so we can draw moustaches on you all and some devil horns ! :grin:


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

moo said:


> like little puppets... and you shall now be called from this day forth ...... puppet master :shok:
> 
> but yea should put some names to those faces so we can draw moustaches on you all and some devil horns ! :grin:


Obey your master! Master!


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

Master of puppets, i'm pulling your strings...

That old school 40k scale warlord is very nice. Shame I didnt bother looking at the participation tables.


----------



## Drax (Sep 19, 2007)

did anyone get any pics of the Golden Daemon Fantasy Monster entries? i got a few, but they are poor quality - what i do have, i shall post tomorrow if no one has any.

also, whilst we are at it - if anyone got a pic of the girl dressed as a battle sister, Ancient is after a copy


----------



## Ancient Tiel' a fier (May 5, 2008)

Now there was a treat for the eyes. On that alone im off back to GD next year :laugh:.


----------



## Unit_046984 (Jan 9, 2008)

Wow some of those pics were great i'm just amazed at the size of some of those games!


----------



## Warpath (Nov 27, 2007)

Viscount Vash said:


> Heres some of the pictures I took
> 
> 1
> Some of the Heresy Gang.
> ...


----------



## moo (Aug 12, 2008)

and so the puppet master weaves his web of deceit and lies.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

This site has pics of the new sculpts for actual Legion of the Damned models

http://s3.photobucket.com/albums/y57/El-Diablo/Games Day 08/


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Wish I coulda been there, looks pretty cool!


----------



## Monster-Globe (Sep 15, 2008)

Hello again all,
I'm the second on the left between Warpath and Ancient.

Best part of GDUK 2008? - meeting some new buddies and Vash smuggling beer for the coach home!

Anyway onto some pics...

Legion of the damned








Couple of forge world drop pod variants (which i've yet to see pics of elsewhere)
















couple more of the new Tau battlesuit
















pic showing how small the new IG breaching drill is








I know its a fantasy model but this is the new slaanesh prince bloke (7 str 5 attacks with first strike!!!)
















And what looks like a admech baneblade conversion that was done by one of the studio team (i think)


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

That Slaanesh Prince is quality. 

I wasn't bothered about a lot of the new releases, but having seen a bit more of the LS-Storm and the UM Venerable dread, I _really_ want them. Don't care if they'll suck in combat, but love the idea of Telion, a heavy bolter scout (w/Hellfire rounds) and 3 scouts dropping into battle off a Storm kicking some green-ass. And then some Sternguard ploughing in with more specialist rounds out a Drop-pod. :biggrin:


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

That Slaanesh Price is way off the scale. I Must Have it!


----------



## Trigger (Mar 12, 2008)

Man, that assault drill looks wank now I've seen the scale! I would have been seriously pissed off if I'd bought that.

I can't quite believe the 'Rhino' is a 432 with plywood stuck to it (badly). Did they drive it about?


----------



## koppo (Oct 29, 2007)

Nope, not a single bit of plywood involved. They actually used quite a lot of steel on it. There is a blog somewhere of them building it.

Flickr Gallery http://www.flickr.com/photos/thqgames/2803260538/in/set-72157606822007979/

"blog" http://www.thq-games.com/uk/features/show/4090


----------



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

I loved those nobz, and will be glad to grab a box when they arrive, the scout speeder looked pretty good as well.


----------



## DaemonsR'us (Jan 25, 2007)

wonder if mega-armored nobs are getting plastic as well? that would be bloody awsome


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Lovely, all of them! Especially loving the Khorne Lord Zufhor and the Slaanesh Prince. Must get these into my backlog :grin:


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

im getting that slaanesh prince. it's just too good not to buy. i'll get some khorne ogryns if you can pose them instead of keeping them in that stupid position.


----------



## slaaneshy (Feb 20, 2008)

Mmmmmm....slaanesh!!!!......

Hello princey!


----------



## fett14622 (Apr 29, 2008)

slaanesh prince has riblets on top of riblets, LOL


----------



## Hudson (Jun 3, 2008)

Trigger said:


> Man, that assault drill looks wank now I've seen the scale! I would have been seriously pissed off if I'd bought that.
> 
> I can't quite believe the 'Rhino' is a 432 with plywood stuck to it (badly). Did they drive it about?


no no driving about the scale of it was tiny anyway (think a renault scenic size) never get ten humans in it let alone a SM squad lol, wasn't painted very well either i mean it was games day and it was games workshop there really can't be any excuse for bad painting!! (yes i know it was thqs thing but still)

would've been better if it moved that would've been cool


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

thats battlesuit is niiiiiiiiiiiiiice


----------



## Elminator (Aug 26, 2008)

Indeed the Battlesuit is nice looking, but if you look carefully it's O'Shovah. Dynamic pose, blade in right arm, plasma rifle and shield generator in/on the left. My guess is they are trying to encourage more players to play with him, since most people seem to prefer Shadowsun, for her style. And I must admit O'Shovah's current model is pretty lame. The other Tau units look great too, new poses for pathfinders. k:


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

That slaanesh priest is amazing, quite a quality sculpt. And I can't shake the image of a cloud of Storms descending from the sky, with scouts fastroping down to the ground, Blackhawk down style.


----------



## Shamrok (Feb 14, 2008)

The Khorne Termie is awesome and i dont mind the storms looks, and those tau are pretty nice too


----------



## Vero (Oct 30, 2007)

Holy Fulgrim on that Slaanesh prince.


----------



## The_Pi (Mar 20, 2008)

Yeah, the Tau is obviously O'Shova'h (or whatever it's spelled) and the damn slaanesh prince...it force me to build a chaos warriors for fantasy!!!

Also the marine casualties... it could be good for objective markers and so, but surely it will be expensive for that function...


----------



## The Thunder Ravens (Jul 7, 2008)

I like the space marine casualties, they look cool but i'd bet they're expensive and will only end up being objectives in game any way, it's far easier to make objectives yourself and save money for models that can actually fight in a game. I'm going to have to agree with The_pi on this one.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

the slannesh prince should either be an elf or the empires perfect soldier. When i first saw that with a staff member at my local in the new book we both turned to the front cover to see if we had somehow picked up the wrong army book.


----------

